# Greetings from Door County



## dcstone (May 4, 2015)

What's up yall. My name is Matt, I'm 24 attempting my first hive this spring up in Door County, Wisconsin. I am using a TBH, which I've built myself and ordered a 3 lb package "mutt breed", from Gold Star Honeybees. I can't wait for them to get here, but the closer the day gets (they're being shipped May 13) the more anxious about there arrival I become. Just looking to learn some tricks of the trade, especially form anyone who is using TBH or any other comb building, chemical free method. 

Can't wait to start talking to you all.

Cheers,

Matt Stone


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome! You’ll find this site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (at times) but addicting all the time!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Matt!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Hi Matt -

Welcome! I'll be in Sister Bay mid May for a few days. If you want to meet up, send me a PM.


----------

